# Anyone going to try Nexguard?



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Just saw a commercial on TV about a new chewable flea/tick med. now this seems like a good idea because I hate the greasy topicals, prefer the seresto collars but there is a whole extra collar to wear. I doubt this chewable would repel ticks though like the topicals and collars. With our tick problem here I don't even want ticks crawling onto the dog and bringing them indoors. 

What is the consensus on Nexguard?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Good question-I'm interested,too.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

It sounds familiar, I think I saw they are starting to carry something like that at Petsmart. Haven't seen anyone buy them yet though.


----------

